
Show HN: Venv2docker – create a docker image from a python virtualenv - markbnj
https://github.com/Markbnj/venv2docker
======
markbnj
Author here. I've been working on this for the past few days and would love to
get some feedback on it. Some caveats: it's a pretty young script, has only
been tested in bash, and only on ubuntu 15.10 and debian jessie. If it works
on any other platform it's an accident. Any suggestions or feedback will be
appreciated, good or bad :).

~~~
rahimnathwani
This looks cool, and I like the details you've included in the README. I would
love to see a 'Quick start' section at the top, that describes how to use this
for a simple use case. The 'Tutorial: a quickie django image' part at the
bottom is sort of like that, but it's a little long.

Let's say I have a Flask project which can be run by:

1) git clone xxx; cd xxx

2) pip install -r requirements.txt

3) python app.py

How would I turn that repo into a docker container, and run the app? I guess
it's only a few more commands, given your helpful --pip=FILE flag.

